# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > برنامه ریزی کنکوریها >  خونه خالی کنکوری!!!

## Linomis

سلام بچه ها
میخواستم ی مشورتی باهاتون کنم
ی دوستی دارم که خیلی بچه ی درسخون و زرنگیه 
طبقه بالای خونشون خالیه و بهم گفته که کتابامو ببرم و بریم باهم اونجا درس بخونیم (دوتا اتاق هم داره) منم خیلی دوس دارم برم ولی ی مشکل غذا هست چون نمیشه که اونا همش غذا به منم بدن و ی رفتو امدی برای خانواده ایجاد میشه چون خونشون هم خیلی نزدیک نیست و اینکه میترسم پشیمون بشم بعد ی مدت 
ممنون میشم نظرتونو بگین تا تصمیم بهتری بگیرم

----------


## Phatums

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Linomis


سلام بچه ها
میخواستم ی مشورتی باهاتون کنم
ی دوستی دارم که خیلی بچه ی درسخون و زرنگیه 
طبقه بالای خونشون خالیه و بهم گفته که کتابامو ببرم و بریم باهم اونجا درس بخونیم (دوتا اتاق هم داره) منم خیلی دوس دارم برم ولی ی مشکل غذا هست چون نمیشه که اونا همش غذا به منم بدن و ی رفتو امدی برای خانواده ایجاد میشه چون خونشون هم خیلی نزدیک نیست و اینکه میترسم پشیمون بشم بعد ی مدت 
ممنون میشم نظرتونو بگین تا تصمیم بهتری بگیرم


اگه میتونی جدی باشی و دوستت اهل حرف زدن زیاد نی برو. دوتادختر بودن مشابه، یکیش پزشکی اورد یکی علوم از. ولی زوم بودن رو درس خوندن خودشون.*

----------


## Phatums

*البته اگه واقعا خونتون خلوته نرو ب هیچ وجه همون خونه بمون*

----------


## Linomis

> *
> 
> اگه میتونی جدی باشی و دوستت اهل حرف زدن زیاد نی برو. دوتادختر بودن مشابه، یکیش پزشکی اورد یکی علوم از. ولی زوم بودن رو درس خوندن خودشون.*


نه اهل حرف زدن نیست، درسشم خوبه 
ولی واسه اون دوتا مشکل یکم درگیرم

----------


## Linomis

> *البته اگه واقعا خونتون خلوته نرو ب هیچ وجه همون خونه بمون*


اونجوری شلوغ نیست خونمون که بگم نشه درس خوند ولی بلاخره هرخونه ای ی سری سرو وصدا وحواس پرتی و ایناهم داره چون به جز من که کنکوریم سه نفر دیگه هم دارن زندگی عادیشونو میکنن
ولی احساس میکنم اینجوری از لحاظ روحی و انگیزشی بهتره ولی لنگ غذام  :Yahoo (62):

----------


## Fcbvb

خدایی من یا بقیه باید واسه تو تصمیم بگیریم بری یا نه؟؟

----------


## Linomis

> خدایی من یا بقیه باید واسه تو تصمیم بگیریم بری یا نه؟؟


نگفتم تصمیم بگیری برام، فقط خواستم مشورت کنم  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## idealist

> سلام بچه ها
> میخواستم ی مشورتی باهاتون کنم
> ی دوستی دارم که خیلی بچه ی درسخون و زرنگیه 
> طبقه بالای خونشون خالیه و بهم گفته که کتابامو ببرم و بریم باهم اونجا درس بخونیم (دوتا اتاق هم داره) منم خیلی دوس دارم برم ولی ی مشکل غذا هست چون نمیشه که اونا همش غذا به منم بدن و ی رفتو امدی برای خانواده ایجاد میشه چون خونشون هم خیلی نزدیک نیست و اینکه میترسم پشیمون بشم بعد ی مدت یه قطره اب بری
> ممنون میشم نظرتونو بگین تصمیم بهتری بگیرم


*سلام. اگر تو خونتون اتاق جدا برای خودت داری ، توصیه من اینه که این کار رو نکنی. اگر اتاق جدا داری و صرفا بحث سر و صدا از بیرون اتاق هست یه تیکه از دستمال کاغذی رو یه قطره آب روش بریز گلوله کن بکن تو گوشت اگه سایز مناسب گلوله کنی هیچ صدایی نمیشنوی.*

----------


## WickedSick

سلام
چرا خونه خودتون نه؟

----------


## Linomis

> *سلام. اگر تو خونتون اتاق جدا برای خودت داری ، توصیه من اینه که این کار رو نکنی. اگر اتاق جدا داری و صرفا بحث سر و صدا از بیرون اتاق هست یه تیکه از دستمال کاغذی رو یه قطره آب روش بریز گلوله کن بکن تو گوشت اگه سایز مناسب گلوله کنی هیچ صدایی نمیشنوی.*


اره اتاق جدا دارم، بیچاره ها هم خیلی سرو صدا نمیکنن ولی میگم شاید اونجوری بیشتر بتونم درس بخونم

----------


## Linomis

> سلام
> چرا خونه خودتون نه؟


 :Yahoo (50): 
خونه ی خودمون هم خوبه ولی نمیدونم کدومش بیشتر به نفعم خواهد بود

----------


## NiNi

*آره به نظر من برو اگه زیاد اهل گپ و گفت نیستی. بعد درس هم  با هم باشین استرس هم کم میشه و حالت هم بهتره چون همراه داری.*

----------


## meysam98

در این زمینه تجربه شخصی دارم

سه روز دووم نیاوردیم :Yahoo (94):

----------


## Lullaby

سعی کن اینقدر زود جو نگیرتت عزیزم،خصوصا توی سال کنکور
نظر من اینه که بشینی توی اتاق خودت با آرامش درس بخونی اینجوری هم خودت آرامش داری و هم خانوادت
الکی خودت رو توی دردسر و سختی ننداز

----------


## A_Geravand

> خونه ی خودمون هم خوبه ولی نمیدونم کدومش بیشتر به نفعم خواهد بود


قطعا خونه ی خودتون بهتره !
کار یکی دو روز نیست .. شما 9 ماه قراره هر روز بری اونجا .. حالا برفرض غذا تامین باشه و راهم طی بشه .. بعد یه مدت خود به خود حس سربار بودن بهتون دست میده و اذیت میشین به نظرم
کلا با درس خوندن گروهی هم موافق نیستم
حالا این نظر شخصیه منه ..
هر چی صلاح میدونین

----------


## Aryan-

> سلام بچه ها
> میخواستم ی مشورتی باهاتون کنم
> ی دوستی دارم که خیلی بچه ی درسخون و زرنگیه 
> طبقه بالای خونشون خالیه و بهم گفته که کتابامو ببرم و بریم باهم اونجا درس بخونیم (دوتا اتاق هم داره) منم خیلی دوس دارم برم ولی ی مشکل غذا هست چون نمیشه که اونا همش غذا به منم بدن و ی رفتو امدی برای خانواده ایجاد میشه چون خونشون هم خیلی نزدیک نیست و اینکه میترسم پشیمون بشم بعد ی مدت 
> ممنون میشم نظرتونو بگین تا تصمیم بهتری بگیرم


به هیچ وجه توصیه نمی کنم، برید کتابخونه نهایتا بازده بیشتری داره.

----------


## Aryan-

> سلام بچه ها
> میخواستم ی مشورتی باهاتون کنم
> ی دوستی دارم که خیلی بچه ی درسخون و زرنگیه 
> طبقه بالای خونشون خالیه و بهم گفته که کتابامو ببرم و بریم باهم اونجا درس بخونیم (دوتا اتاق هم داره) منم خیلی دوس دارم برم ولی ی مشکل غذا هست چون نمیشه که اونا همش غذا به منم بدن و ی رفتو امدی برای خانواده ایجاد میشه چون خونشون هم خیلی نزدیک نیست و اینکه میترسم پشیمون بشم بعد ی مدت 
> ممنون میشم نظرتونو بگین تا تصمیم بهتری بگیرم


به هیچ وجه توصیه نمی کنم، برید کتابخونه نهایتا بازده بیشتری داره.

----------


## BATMAN

چرا اینقدر فکر میکنید ساعت مطالعه تابع عوامل خارجیه؟
زیاد درس خوندن یه تصمیم هست،کار سختی هم هست،فقط با اراده محض هم نمیشه و باید هوشمندانه عمل کرد.ولی فقط یه تصمیم هست.کتاب "کار عمیق" کال نیوپورت هم میتونه کمک کننده باشه.
البته اگه بری میتونه باعث تنوع بشه برات(اگه پشت کنکوری هستی) ولی زیاد فکرتو درگیر اینجور چیزا نکن.

----------


## Paridokhtam

به نظر من اگه اتاق دارین خودتون خونه خودتون بمونین و نکته بعدی اینکه باید به سرو صدا عادت کنین چون روز کنکور چیزی قابل پیش بینی نیس و ممکنه یه صدای مزاحم بشه همون موقع . صدای کولر صدای کار کردن بقیه ملت یا حتی صدای دواطلبان مثل سرفه و.... پس بی صدا درس خوندن هم خیلی خوب نیس به نظر من . البته این نظر منه و ممکنه مسخره بیاد ولی به نظر من تلاش کنین تمرکز کنین و خونه درس بخونین . اگه مصمم هستیم که بازم برین پیش دوستتون و فقط مشکل غذا رو دارین خب باهاشون صحبت کنین و نوبتی کنین بگین یه روز با من یه روز با شما یا شما خودتون غذا همراهتون ببرین و فقط اونجا گرمش کنین . اما بازم به نظر من نرو .

----------


## va6hid

منقلو آماده کنی، منم رسیدم : ))

----------


## Frigidsoul

اگه فردی که میگی درس خون باشه روت اثر میزاره و درس خونت ممکنه کنه یا بلعکس(البته اگه تو درس خون نباشی) ولی تکی خوندن از تجربه من بهتر از اینه که با کس دیگه ای بخونی والله هروقت ما با رفقا قرار درس خوندن گذاشتیم ،بحثمون به چیزای چرت و پرت رسید.

----------


## anis79

ما سه تا بچه بودیمو یک اتاق خواب 
خونه حتی با سر و صدا از جاهای دیگه بهتره :Yahoo (4):

----------


## -Sara-

سلام 
ادم تو خونه ی خودش بمونه خیلی بهتره..
حتی اگه صدتا مشکلم وجود داشته باشه.

شما کاملا خانواده دوستتون رو میشناسید؟
طبق تجربه  خودم میگم به منت گذاشتن های بعدش نمی ارزه .
موفق باشید.

----------


## HossEin_v

> سلام بچه ها
> میخواستم ی مشورتی باهاتون کنم
> ی دوستی دارم که خیلی بچه ی درسخون و زرنگیه 
> طبقه بالای خونشون خالیه و بهم گفته که کتابامو ببرم و بریم باهم اونجا درس بخونیم (دوتا اتاق هم داره) منم خیلی دوس دارم برم ولی ی مشکل غذا هست چون نمیشه که اونا همش غذا به منم بدن و ی رفتو امدی برای خانواده ایجاد میشه چون خونشون هم خیلی نزدیک نیست و اینکه میترسم پشیمون بشم بعد ی مدت 
> ممنون میشم نظرتونو بگین تا تصمیم بهتری بگیرم





> قطعا خونه ی خودتون بهتره !
> کار یکی دو روز نیست .. شما 9 ماه قراره هر روز بری اونجا .. حالا برفرض غذا تامین باشه و راهم طی بشه .. بعد یه مدت خود به خود حس سربار بودن بهتون دست میده و اذیت میشین به نظرم
> کلا با درس خوندن گروهی هم موافق نیستم
> حالا این نظر شخصیه منه ..
> هر چی صلاح میدونین


منم با این کامنت موافقم، جالبه که بدونی خودم تجربه ش رو داشتم! خونه ی غریبه هم نبود بلکه خونه ی خواهرم بود و اتفاقا خیلی خیلی هم با این خواهرم و شوهرش و پسرهاش راحتم و خیلی با همدیگه شوخی میکنیم و میخندیم، ولی خب وقتی خونه ی خودت نباشه بعد از یکی دو ماه احساس اضافی بودن و سربار بودن بهت دست میده و احساس پوچی میکنی! برا یکی دو ماه آخر شاید خوب باشه، ولی برا 9 ماه و 10 ماه تجربه م بهم میگه که کار خوبی نیست و بنظرم به احتمال 95% اگه بری وسطای کار پشیمون میشی ... اون 5% رو هم آوانس دادم وگرنه میخواستم بگم 100%  :Yahoo (4): 
بعد از یکی دو ماه انقدر دلت برا اعضای خانواده ت شلوغی ها و دعواهاشون تنگ میشه که وقت درس خوندن هم همش توی فکر اونهایی! همین احساس پوچی و تنهایی اصلا تمرکز و حواس برات نمیذاره

برا من که اینطوری بود و من تجربه م رو گفتم، دیگه شما خود دانی

----------


## lily7

خونه خودتون.
شما بعد یه مدت  خودت میبینی این زمانی که برای رفت و امد صرف شده خودش کلی هستش.
خیلی فاکتور هست که باید در نظر گرفته بشه ولی خونه خودتون خیلی بهتره به نظرم

----------


## alibaran

خونه حتی با سر و صدا از جاهای دیگه بهتره

----------

